# power plugs for LGB 2073



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I am learning how to wire the LGB 2073 for battery power using the sockets in the back of the locomotive but I don't know where to buy the plug for that size. Please advice.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen these sometimes on E-bay.
Train-Li stocks these and they come in both black and red and socket and plug.
All you should need are 1 red and 1 black plug, and make sure you heat shrink the plugs as the screws are not recessed and can touch causing a short that will melt the wires.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the information, I will contact Train-Li for the parts. This is my project during the holidays.


----------

